# Alimentacion del LM741



## mgd (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola a todos,
Una dudilla de amplificador operacionales, puedo alimentar un LM741 a 5V? es que en teoria pone 15V pero luego pone +-18 
Yo dispongo de una alimentacion de 5V sino que otro puedo utilizar? 
Gracias y perdon si la duda es muy basica


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola, lo mejor para salir de dudas es revisar la hoja de datos (datasheet) de ese integrado:

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM741.html

Segun el fabricante, tienes que alimentarlo con un voltaje simétrico de mínimo 5 voltios (5, -5) y máximo 18 voltios (18, -18v)

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2006)

tambien es posible alimentarlo con un voltaje de +5V unicamente (sin el voltaje negativo) y poner la alimentacion de -VCC a GND, pero en ese modo solo vas a poder amplificar una señal maxima de 2.5V


----------



## soniecita (Sep 25, 2006)

Recuerda que la amplificación de los operaciones se ve limitada por su fuente de alimentación, si no quieres que la señal salga recortada,mejor aumenta el voltaje.


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 26, 2006)

El LM741 permite alimentación con fuentes simétricas, pero el rango del voltaje de salida sera ve Vcc - 1.5V y de -Vee+ 1.5 aproximadamente. 

Como menciono Chicho3001, Vee puede ser 0Volts.


Busca en opamps rail to rail en el que la diferencia del rango de operacion y Vcc o Vee es menor.

SUerte y espero te sea de utilidad.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 30, 2009)

mgd dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> Una dudilla de amplificador operacionales, puedo alimentar un LM741 a 5V? es que en teoria pone 15V pero luego pone +-18
> Yo dispongo de una alimentacion de 5V sino que otro puedo utilizar?
> Gracias y perdon si la duda es muy basica



Puedes, pero si lo alimentas con +5V no le puedes pedir tensiones negativas.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola ElOsciloscopio.

Sólo una preguntita... ¿Te fijaste en la fecha de lo que acabás de contestar?  

Saludos


----------



## Siedfield (Jun 30, 2009)

hola a todos 
bueno yo igual tengo una dudita si no fuese molestia la respuesta se los agradeseria

mi preguna en si es como hago para que la salida de AO sea 0 o porlomenos considerado un 0 en materia logica?

en si para que tenggan una ideita es que estoy asiendo unsistema de deteccion por corte de un haz de luz infraroja  el fototrans (pt331c) genera una señal q es comarada con otra mediante el AO tl081 y este esta alimentado con 0 a 9 volts y deseo controlar el pin 4 del ci555 para generar una onda para un pequeño parlate de alarma pero la salida del ao me da 1.49 v  y el ci555 me la reconose como un 1 y no como un 0 

pense en utilisar un par de compuertas logicas (nand) pero y me funciona pero no me gusta osea es aun mas espacio , igual pense en ponerle un condensador para eliminar las componentes continuas pero eso solo funciona en señales alternas

les adjunto mi circuito y les agradeceria mucho una respuesta 
de antemano gracias y buenas noches, dias y tardes


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 1, 2009)

que tal con un diodo en serie a la salida del operacional?, haria una caida de tensión de 0.7V mas o menos, si es un diodo led, la caida es mayor


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 1, 2009)

Por que no intentas con un LM311? esta mejor diseñado para ese tipo de aplicaciones.....


----------



## Siedfield (Jul 1, 2009)

hola buenas 
ana grasias por la idea pero ya la avia provado y la verdad pense q funcionaria pero es lo mismo hasta el momento lo unico que me a resultado es con compuertas logicas muchas gracias en serio ^^

si alguien se le ocurre otra cosa seria genial ^^


----------



## Siedfield (Jul 1, 2009)

disculpa la ignorancia chico3001 pero la pata uno de ese AO nesesariamente tiene que ir a gnd si lo alimento con 0 a 9 votls?


----------

